# net wrap



## foots419

does any one know how many bales i can get roll from 9,840 net warp i have a JD 458 baler 4x5 bale i put 2 1/2 wrap on a bale and with a roll of 11,500 foot net roll to

thanks foots


----------



## swmnhay

250 bales from 9840' on 5' bale 2.5 wraps
293 bales from 11500'on 5' bale 2.5 wraps

Take 3.14 X diameter X number wraps to get ft per bale.Divide into length of roll to get bales per roll


----------



## swmnhay

Or you can go to my website and click on Netwrap calculator and punch in the numbers and it will figure it out 
http://swmnhay.com


----------



## BWfarms

After all it is Pi Day.


----------



## foots419

thanks for the info


----------



## Tx Jim

Number of bales one gets from a certain length roll of netwrap on a JD rd baler will also be affected by how well the netwrap brake is holding while net is being applied. Brake tension setting is outlined in operators manual. Having adequate brake setting puts a small amount of stretch in netwrap as it's being applied to the bale therefore getting possibly a few more bales per roll of netwrap.


----------



## Tim/South

I only put 2 wraps on a roll of hay. I get around 280 bales of hay per roll of 9840' roll of net.

I agree with setting the tension brake. I set mine as tight as possible with out tearing the net. The Vermeer owner's manual says to set it to where the lateral strands, referred to as windows, begin to show signs of compromise.

That is easier done on the thinner net wraps than the stronger ones. The roll of hay will also expand some and stretch the net tighter as the roll of hay is ejected.


----------



## swmnhay

The tighter you can set the brake the tighter the net and the better it will hold it's shape and shed water.

There is quite a difference in the strengths of netwraps in different brands and how tight you can set the brake.

My ferrier had some custom baled and he called the net that guy used Toilet paper net.


----------

